# Blinking LED stops dsylexia



## degarb (Oct 19, 2017)

I hold that you should learn everything about the physiology of the eye and brain, before investing in lights. So, below, is an article of something I never read about. Eye related, how lighting might help. Many of our kids have dyslexia. 

Any thoughts? 

http://mentalfloss.com/article/507941/scientists-may-have-found-real-cause-dyslexia—and-way-treat-it


----------



## Genzod (Jan 19, 2018)

It's too bad the articles didn't mention the required frequency of the light (at least I don't think either article mentioned it--if they did please correct me!). I'm thinking a pulse modulated headlamp might be useful if it was in the useful frequency interval. What comes to mind in regard to frequencies the eye can't detect is 30 frames per second of film and 60 Hz refresh rate of computer monitors and digital TVs. I wonder, therefore if it is easier to read while surfing online than reading a book in bed.


----------



## Genzod (Jan 19, 2018)

Off the topic of lights, I'm just curious. Do your kids tend to associate colors with letters and numbers? For instance, 2-red, 5-black, S-orange etc.


----------



## degarb (Jan 19, 2018)

Genzod said:


> It's too bad the articles didn't mention the required frequency of the light (at least I don't think either article mentioned it--if they did please correct me!). I'm thinking a pulse modulated headlamp might be useful if it was in the useful frequency interval. What comes to mind in regard to frequencies the eye can't detect is 30 frames per second of film and 60 Hz refresh rate of computer monitors and digital TVs. I wonder, therefore if it is easier to read while surfing online than reading a book in bed.



Good questions. 

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Synesthesia
The females around me seem deeply certain about their synesthic connections. I suppose I can see each letter of the alphabet having a sex, for what ever insane reason. : a, female. B, male. C female., d, male. E male. F female. G male. H female. I female. J male. K female. L female. M not sure. N female. O male. P male. Q female. R female. S male. T male. U female. V female. W female Etc. Etc. I could go on... At least 2 letters, which would bore you. . Letter gender is likely due to gender specific common words in our brain. While hearing color, is probably due to nepharious neuro connections between parts of brain normally not connected. Females have 4 or 10 times more connections in their brain, while males drawf them in neuron cell count. 4x and 10x forget which is which without googling the stuffyoushouldknow or howstuffworks article. 

The dyslexia seems to pass in a few years in kids, too soon for parents interested to get act together to study. Teachers might have enough kids to test, with parent permission.


----------



## Genzod (Jan 19, 2018)

degarb said:


> Good questions.
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Synesthesia



"[FONT=&quot]While different individuals usually do not report the same colors for all letters and numbers, studies with large numbers of synesthetes find some commonalities across letters (e.g. A is likely to be red).[/FONT][17]"

​How interesting--to me, A is also red, B is blue, C is yellow, D is green, E is black and F is orange.


----------



## degarb (Jan 19, 2018)

Holy Crap, General!!! The letter "A" is most definitely "Red"! So, why do I know that? 

B and D, less definite, but familiar.


----------

